# вопрос по покупке баяна "Россия"



## wiktandr (6 Май 2012)

Добрый день, уважаемые участники форума! Планирую купить баян "Россия" за 50000, ещё не держал в руках инструмент. цели - играть для себя, аккомпанировать родственникам и друзьям. любитель, в общем. сейчас играю на баяне "Сатурн" трёхголосном. захотелось что-то позвучнее. на "Юпитере" не играл не разу сам - на него просто денег не хватит пока что, да и, скорее всего, для моих целей инструмент такого уровня и не нужен. просто хочется хороший звук и чтобы выборка была - попробовать поиграть. попадался в руки как-то "Агат" - очень впечатлил глубиной звука, хорошим ответом.
про "Россию" знаю, что кусковой инструмент, звук не очень по сравнению с проф.инструментами. но, насколько я понял, намного лучше моего "Сатурна".
два вопроса:
1.на что обратить внимание при покупке (нет возможности взять с собой знатока)?
2.в дальнейшем можно ли улучшить звук этого баяна за счёт сбивки кускового аккорда? в какую сумму мне примерно это обойдётся? можете ли посоветовать специалистов в Екатеринбурге, которые данный инструмент доведут до ума?
спасибо заранее за любые ответы!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (6 Май 2012)

А зачем вам , собственно говоря,готово-выборный инструмент.Это и лишние возможные проблемы с левой механикой и вес несоразмерный с уровнем звука.Обратите внимание на цельнопланочные тулячки ,типа Ясной поляны ,но готовые.Звук,бас,аккорд -все очень достойно.Цена будет такая же ,а то и меньше ,чем России ,но качество в разы лучше. Регистров там нет ,конечно ,но звук прекрасный,насыщенный.А уж звучание в левой у России (кусковой),у Агата отвратительное просто ,на уровне ученических инструментов.


----------



## wiktandr (6 Май 2012)

Игорь, спасибо за совет, поищу "Ясную поляну", поиграть попробую и на ней, и на "России". всё познаётся в сравнении.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (6 Май 2012)

Не отбрасывайте вариант покупки баяна Россия. Попадаются экземпляры с очень даже приличным звуком. Правда я не как баянист сужу и многие со мной не согласятся. Но я бы обязательно посмотрел. Если Вам понравится звук и сам баян, то не забудьте обратить внимание на:
компрессию,
ответ,
одинаковость жёсткости нажима на клавиши,
состояние язычков и планок (в смысле ржавчины, коррозии и много-ли его настраивали),
звучание всех нот в аккордах (иногда одна из трёх не слышна или надо глубоко нажимать чтобы зазвучали все три ноты).
И всё-таки, по-моему, самое главное чтобы он Вам понравился. То есть взяли в руки, сыграли что-нибудь и отдавать уже не хочется. Если не затруднит, напишите своё впечатление от баяна.


----------



## wiktandr (6 Май 2012)

Сергей, так и планирую - ознакомиться с инструментом. Спасибо за советы. По итогам напишу - на какой удалось поиграть "Ясной поляне" и "России".


----------



## ze_go (7 Май 2012)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> состояние язычков и планок (в смысле ржавчины, коррозии и много-ли его настраивали)


это самое главное + конечно, ответ. 
всё остальное делается в течении 2-2,5 недель (компрессия, одинаковость, звучание нот в аккордах, бесшумки)


----------



## milongo (7 Май 2012)

Ясная поляна или московский заказной баян, насыщенный бас, ответ и компрессия, тембр и звучание не сравнится с "россией и агатом" тяжёловесными инструментами , хотя и с регистрами. Я сам закончил училище на московском заказном, и не сколько не жалею, хотя на курсе были и с регистровами баянами ребята, но мой не уступал по звонкости и тембру.


----------



## LoveBayan (8 Май 2012)

Кусковая Россия - отвратительный инструмент, тяжелый, звук тоже никакой, для аккомпанемента выбор крайне неудачный. Ремонт ее если и улучшит, то очень незначительно. Вот если Вам подвернется Россия цельнопланочная - совсем другая песня. 
Ясная Поляна - лучше, но тяжелая, большая и какая-то неуклюжая, что-ли, к тому-же зачем вам выборная клавиатура? 
Московский заказной - пожалуй самый лучший выбор для аккомпанемента и для домашнего музицирования!
Мне лично еще нравится для этих целей кнопочный аккордеон - очень душевный разлив, как у аккордеона, а техника игры баянная.


----------



## A. Миллер (9 Май 2012)

Бывает и кусковая Россия не плохая попадается. Ктомуже она легче цельнопланочного инстремента. Моей уже лет 40, и ничего служит!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (9 Май 2012)

Изначально разговор шел не о готово-выборной Поляне.А просто о готовом цельнопланочном тульском инструменте.Раньше он тоже Поляной назывался,там даже башенки клеили,что у входа в усадьбу Ясная Поляна стоят,потом долгое время именовался как заказной,сейчас идет как Тула.Я имел ввиду инструменты 80-х годов выпуска.Они не громоздкие и не тяжелые , как готово-выборный инструмент,а звук и особенно бас и аккорд просто прекрасные - никакой кусковой России это и не снилось!


----------



## ze_go (9 Май 2012)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Они не громоздкие и не тяжелые , как готово-выборный инструмент,а звук и особенно бас и аккорд просто прекрасные - никакой кусковой России это и не снилось!


cогласен на все 100. только вот по-поводу веса - не совсем. там латунные планки цельные - везде, поэтому достаточно увесист.


----------



## Дмитрий Песков (10 Май 2012)

Ясная Поляна и Россия - принципиально разные инструменты. Россия - многотембровый, а Ясная поляна - двухголосый. Поэтому если решились приобретать многомембровый баян - то смотрите многотембровый.
Ясная Поляна и Россия - принципиально разные инструменты. Россия - многотембровый, а Ясная поляна - двухголосый. Поэтому если решились приобретать многомембровый баян - то смотрите многотембровый.
Советую поискать не - фабричный баян. Дело в том, что в 80е много инструментов собиралось по-домам и эти баяны намного лучше заводских. Конечно обратите внимание на состояние голосов (что бы не было ржавчины, сломаных и тп)
На мой взгляд важно - что бы правая механика была втулочная (как делает Сизов), в рычаги вклепаны втулки из бронзы и в эти втулки просунуты стальные оси. Такая механика (в отличии от "гребеночной" - где боковые болтания рычагов ограничены гребенкой ) практически вечная. Если западания клавиш в гребеночной механики неустанимо, то втулочную механику - почистил и она опять как новая.


----------



## wiktandr (10 Май 2012)

Всем ответившим - спасибо за ценную информацию! Действительно, лучше подкопить денег и купить хороший баян многотембровый и цельнопланочный, чем наскоро купить кусковую "Россию" и, играя на ней, то и дело мечтать о хорошем инструменте. Всё вышесказанное вами, разумеется, приму к сведению.


----------



## Евгений51 (10 Май 2012)

Для игры в кругу семьи ни поляна , ни россия не подойдут. Сейчас можно купить на фабрике в пределах 60 т трёх голосый юпитер или тульский без выбора. Они лёгкие и звук на уровне.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (10 Май 2012)

Евгений51 писал:


> Для игры в кругу семьи ни поляна , ни россия не подойдут.


Почему?


----------



## Евгений51 (11 Май 2012)

*Sergey_Semenov*,
Почему?
Очень тяжёлые.


----------



## ze_go (11 Май 2012)

Евгений51 писал:


> Для игры в кругу семьи ни поляна , ни россия не подойдут.
> Очень тяжёлые.
> Сейчас можно купить на фабрике в пределах 60 т трёх голосый юпитер


А трёхголосый "Юпитер" намного легче "России"? 

p.s. У моей жены был трёхголосый "Юпитер", поэтому знаю, о чём говорю


----------



## Дмитрий Песков (23 Май 2012)

Не советую приобретать так называемые Юпитера за 60 тыс руб. Несомненно это Китай-Китаевич. Нормальные (т.е. не левые) Юпитера делают только на фабрике Баринова, но там и цены "нормальные".


----------



## Vladimir Zh (23 Май 2012)

Да нет, инструмент, в принципе, для детей неплохой. На итальянских кусочках. Корпус тоже из Италии. Собирает - Гусаров с командой. У меня, по крайней мере, такие сведения.
Недостатки: 1) толстый (европейский) гриф 
2) широковат сам инструмент, хотелось бы по компактнее, но левая механика не даёт.
Звучит со сцены прилично, не советское фуфло для детей.
Скоро должны привезти такой инструментик в одну из школ у нас на севере. Может попадёт ко мне. Тогда разберу. Пока слышал только со стороны.


----------

